# velementous marginal cord insertion



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey ladies

Does anyone have any experience of this condition? I am absolutely petrified now, I wasn't overly worried about the marginal cord insertion but they have told me its velementous which is more serious and there are some horror stories on google that i wish I hadn't read now. The hospital don't seem massively worried but of course its not happening to them so just wondered if any here had had a baby after being diagnosed with this condition?

Just want to enjoy being a normal pregnant person but I feel like I always get the unusual problems, 1% of pregnancies get this apparently! arrgggggg!


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Nobody obviously


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

hi arty no knowledge of this myself, but after some research it appears that you should be monitored more closely, and possibly offered a csection at approx 37-38 weeks, this is to reduce the risk of the umbilical cord  separating from the placenta during delivery, this is only in sever cases, i have googled and found many cases where v delivery have still been possible, if your unsure maybe post in the midwife section
wishing you all the best
mel x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Arty - I'll transfer this to the Ask a Midwife area to see if you get an answer.

KA xxx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you! X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Arty 

I have looked after many ladies who have had this and delivered normally. It will be the decision of the doctor as to whether this is a serious case and warrants any changes to your care plan or delivery plan. 

Do you have another hospital appointment ? 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi kaz

Thanks for your reply, I am currently under Kings which is probably a good thing for me. They want to see me again in 9 weeks time, this is in addition to the 20 week scan so they are obviously not hugely concerned yet but then I guess its still too early. i am veering between thinking its going to be OK and then thinking the worst which I really don't want to think! 

I am reading as many positive stories as I can and can see plenty of positive outcomes so I probably should be such a worry wart!

Also probably silly question but does it matter what sleeping position I am in at night, will it make any difference at 14 weeks?

Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Arty 

No don't really need to worry till about 28 wks.  

Kaz xxx


----------

